# Drone To Search For Walking Stick "Blanks"



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

I am expecting delivery of a new tool for stick hunting today. I purchased quad copter (DJI Phantom 2) from China. The quad (drone) comes equipped with video camera that transmits video to my smart phone. I am hoping to be able to look for sticks growing in difficult places to access, without first climbing the hill side to look.

It's really disheartening to climb the side of a huge steep hill and no sticks.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You say that there's a cute gal who lives next door??? LOL


----------



## pretzer (Oct 20, 2014)

Be real careful if you aren't on your own property. Fly over a marijawana plot & your drone will be used for target practice.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Put a gps on it,if you crash or get it hung in a tree you'll be glad you did! they can be hard to find otherwise.


----------

